# Complete set up for sale



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I have a RH white Hoyt Formula Excel (25") riser. With Hoyt Formula Excel limbs. The limbs are 32 pound longs. The limbs come with LimbSaver Recurve Broadband LimbSavers, color yellow.
It comes with the following accessories:
Shibuya Ultima rest, silver.
Shibuya DX plunger, silver.
Shibuya Dual Click sight, blue.
W&W Carbon Clicker.








Gas Pro Recurve Efficent Sight Pin, color red with dot.
W&W WTS Damper Stabilizer Red
Win & Win HMC+ Stabilizer 28" Black, Win & Win WTW Damper Blue
W&W HMC PLUS Side Rods, 10", color blue.
W&W HMC PLUS Extender, 5" color red
Win & Win CX2 Carbon V-Bar, 40°.
Doinker DAWG Weights Aluminum (1/4-20)
W&W Sebastian Flute Elite Plus Bowstand, color blue.
W&W Sebastian Flute Finger Sling, color red.
60X bowstring, 8190 color floor yellow with mountain berry end servings.
W&W FINNO Chest Guard
Right Hand, SizeMedium, ColorRed
Cartel Bow Stringer
Hoyt recurve backpack
Beiter arm guard, color heavy green.
Easton field quiver, color red.
Black Mamba Venom II Finger Tab w/ Axios Finger Spacer.


Entire package $900 shipped to your door. Fully insured. Will accept either Paypal or a US Postal Money Order.


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

Post in classifieds


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I did, and it posted it here. Twice even. Don't know why it's doing that.


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

Ah ok. Kinda weird


----------

